# Keifei pharma Follistatin 344



## Hereonearth (Dec 22, 2014)

This product seems to have been discontinued from the market. I have looked everywhere for it

Used it once with incredible results.

Can anyone give me a tip on where I could possibly find it?

(no links)


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

I too would like to know about a reliable source for this product.


----------



## nanu (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey bro , sorry for asking a question in this old thread but it seems like u are the only person whom I came accros have used keifei pharma follistatin , I can get my hands on it not so cheap but the only option I have where I live , the other option is meditechpharmaceuticals follitech , I would Luke to know how was Ur results on keifei follistatin like strength gains in days or weeks how much did u gain on complete course , weight and strength wise ? How would u rate this product to any others if u have used any other follistatin rather than keifei , thanks bro and sorry for stealing Ur old thread



Hereonearth said:


> This product seems to have been discontinued from the market. I have looked everywhere for it
> 
> Used it once with incredible results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

myostatin inhibitors dont work, dont waste your time


----------



## nanu (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate , yeah I know follistatin igf -1 are faked a lot but the only thing is making me curious is their aas are good real good been using then they ate fake counterfeits as long u stay from them Ur good and by looking u can tell the difference and my supplier got only the original keifei stuff and reading this thread the @Hereonearth has used and looking for this product and my source have it so if anyone has tried this particular follistatin of keifei and got any feed back im all ears

Thanks mate



Tekken said:


> myostatin inhibitors dont work, dont waste your time


----------



## nanu (Nov 27, 2011)

bump anyone


----------

